
The laptop that shouts 'Stop, thief' when stolen - vaksel
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/personal_tech/article5828105.ece
======
aristus
Great. I hope it also comes with a parachute when the thief throws it as far
as he can.

